# Fibrillation issues HELP



## Starbb (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello, I'm using Epson F2000, speed treater x, and a commercial heatpress. The shirt I'm using is 100% ring spun combed cotton, and I'm still having problems with fibrillation. I've tried misting with water and without. I've tried setting my automatic speed treater from 35-50. I've tried heat pressing my shirts before as well. I tried my heat press settings at 275 F , 290 F, 330 F, and 335 F. Nothing seems to solve the problem. Could someone with experience please help a sister out?? I've tried reaching out to the company I bought my supplies from and they don't seem to know how to solve the problem. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Starbb (Mar 12, 2017)

P.s. I've also tried brushing down the fibers with a brush after pretreating


----------

